# Panache Kit



## bob393 (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if the new Jr. Gent II fountain pen guts can be used in the Panache Rollerball. I finally used up all my old Jr Gents and I have not tried it with the new ones.


----------



## mick (Sep 1, 2008)

Bob, 
Short answer, yes the Jr Gent II "guts" will work with the Panache. I've used the section and nib as well as the same from a Baron to make a Panache fountain pen. Just be sure and remove the spring attached to the base of the Panache.


----------



## bob393 (Sep 1, 2008)

Great news, 
I'll order some more tonight.
Thanks


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 1, 2008)

I would be worried (a bit, not much) about the nib either dripping into the cap (if stood with nib down) or with the nib being dry (nib pointing up). 

Maybe the capillary action will still wick up the ink in the nose-up position..??


----------

